# ¿que es un tomacorriente monofásico, bifásico, trifásico?



## hmp_khauff (Ago 8, 2009)

¿monofásico es que tiene conectado 1 cable vivo, 1 cable neutro y 1 cable tierra?
¿bifásico es que tiene conectado 2 cable vivo (cada uno de 110v dando total de 220v), 1 cable neutro y 1 cable tierra?
¿trifásico es que tiene conectado 3 cable vivo (cada uno de 110v dando total de 330v), 1 cable neutro y 1 cable tierra?

si es asi porque un tomacorriente de 220v tiene 1 solo cable vivo, 1 cable neutro y 1 cable tierra.


----------



## alexus (Ago 8, 2009)

bifasico? es la primera ves que lo siento nombrar.

los que conozco y con los que trabajo son:

-220v monofaisco, 2 polos mas GND. Tendras 110v respescto a GND y 220v entre ellos.

-220v trifasico, 3 polos mas GND. Tendras 220v,. respecto a GND y entre ellos.

-380v trifasico,. 3 polos mas GND. Tendras 380v entre ellos y si no me equivoco, tendras 220v entre uno y GND.

-380v trifasico, tres polos mas NEUTRO y GND. Tendras 380v entre ellos, y si no me equivoco, tendras 220v entre uno t GND y entr uno y NEUTRO.

el neutro como "STANDAR" es elñ cable azul.

TE REPITO: BIFASICO ES LA PRIMERA VES QUE LO SIENTO NOMBRAR.

si en algo erre, por favor corrijanme.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ... BIFASICO ES LA PRIMERA VES QUE LO SIENTO NOMBRAR.


Hay dos tipos de alimentacion bifasica:
- La verdadera. Que consiste en dos lineas cuyas fases estan *desfasadas 90°*.  En general se la usa para excitar motores  de baja potencia y es generada electronicamente o desfasando con un condensador. Necesita 3 o 4 cables.

- La "de taller".  Donde mas se ve es en maquinas de soldar, se tiene una maquina monofasica con un consumo importante por lo que se fabrica para 380V y se la *alimenta con solo dos fases de una linea trifasica*. De ahi que vulgarmente se la llame "alimentacion bifasica" *aunque no lo es*.


----------



## fabricio123 (Jun 26, 2010)

Eduardo yo tengo una soldadora que es de 220v en monofasica y 380v en  bifasica. Mi pregunta es si la puedo conectar en la trifasica sacando dos vivos y como tendria que conectarla juntando dos vivos y el neutro o solamente los dos vivos.
   Desde ya gracias porque algunos me dicen de una forma otros de otra y tengo miedo de quemarla


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

fabricio123 dijo:


> ... Mi pregunta es si la puedo conectar en la trifasica sacando dos vivos y como tendria que conectarla juntando dos vivos y el neutro o solamente los dos vivos.
> Desde ya gracias porque algunos me dicen de una forma otros de otra y tengo miedo de quemarla


 Si juntás los dos vivos estás haciendo un bruto cortocircuito.

Se conectan solamente dos fases (y tierra si está disponible ), la otra fase y el neutro quedan libres.
Obviamente, mirá bien en la bornera de la soldadora *donde tienen que entrar los 380* porque si no vas a quemarla.

Tendrías que tener algo más o menos así:


```
Conexión monofásica
              -  380
  Fase --------  220
Neutro --------  0


Conexión bifásica
 Fase1 --------  380
              -  220
 Fase2 --------  0
 Fase3 -          
Neutro -
```


----------



## fabricio123 (Jun 26, 2010)

En su entrada tiene dos conductores y tierra y tambien  tiene una llave selectora de 380 y 220 . Osea  yo tendria  que cambiar la llave a 380 y poner los dos vivos en los dos conductores y probar haber que pasa  disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2010)

Si                          .


----------



## fabricio123 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ya probe anduvo de 10 muchas gracias eduardo


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 26, 2010)

holaaa
1º- monofasica: 1 Vivo + a nueutro/ a tierra( son los mismo)
2º- bifasica- son solo 2 vivos no hay necesidad de tierra, hay muy pocos dispositivos con bifasica
3º- trifasica  -  triangulo: tres vivos conetados en triangulo
                  -   estrella:  Tres vivos + 1 neutro


----------



## alekse (Oct 26, 2010)

hola ; 
epserando contyra con su ayuda estube en otro foro 
y espero contar con su tiempo y ayuda
temgo un motor trifasico 
pero mi red es monosafico como podria hacerle para
hacerle trifasico 
mediate que forma o 
con un circuito 
o como podria hacerlo
esperando contyar con su tiempo gracias 
por su tioempo


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 26, 2010)

Desde mi poco conocimiento te comento que tal vez con un par de capacitores lo podrías solucionar. Pero no tengo ni idea de que capacidades tendrían que ser.

A ver si alguien con más conocimiento que yo te puede dar una mejor respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2010)

sdlscl dijo:


> Desde mi poco conocimiento te comento que tal vez con un par de capacitores lo podrías solucionar. Pero no tengo ni idea de que capacidades tendrían que ser.
> 
> A ver si alguien con más conocimiento que yo te puede dar una mejor respuesta.
> Saludos.



¿Porqué será que se responde a temas que no preguntan?

La pregunta es: ¿que es un tomacorriente monofásico, bifásico, trifásico?

Según mi conocimiento, "Tomacorriente es un dispositivo mecánico para facilitar la conexión a un sistema de distribución eléctrica, con facilidad y seguridad para quien ejecuta dicha conexión."

Los tomacorrientes solo tienen contactos en mayor o menor número. NADA TIENEN QUE VER CON FASES.

Las FASES solo tienen que ver con generadores de corriente alterna, en especial aquellos que son empleados para alimentar las redes de distibución eléctrica que son distribuidas para el suministro masivo de energía.

Para los sistemas de distribución masiva, solo se emplean dos tipos, el monofásico y el trifásico.

Considero que, tanto deben mejorarse las respuestas como también las preguntas.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2010)

alekse dijo:


> hola ;
> epserando contyra con su ayuda estube en otro foro
> y espero contar con su tiempo y ayuda
> temgo un motor trifasico
> ...


 
la pregunta ya la respondio de 10 eduardo........
pero esta otra....¿ es e verdad o es una cargada ?????

diria normalmente que quien escribio eso no solo no deberia tocar electricidad sino que ademas no deberia tocar cosas pequeñas que pueda llevarse a la boca ni usar sin supervision de un adulto una compu.
pero me parece mas una burla (lo que puso y como lo puso ) y un intento de ver si lo toman en serio.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la pregunta ya la respondio de 10 eduardo........
> pero esta otra....¿ es e verdad o es una cargada ?????
> 
> diria normalmente que quien escribio eso no solo no deberia tocar electricidad sino que ademas no deberia tocar cosas pequeñas que pueda llevarse a la boca ni usar sin supervision de un adulto una compu.
> pero me parece mas una burla (lo que puso y como lo puso ) y un intento de ver si lo toman en serio.



No creo que se trate de una burla Fernando. Es muy posible que el autor tenga problemas con el idioma.

Lo que sí creo no tiene idea, es de electricidad y debería dirigir su búsqueda hacia el aprendizaje básico de esta rama.

Ahora, por otro lado, sí hay forma de conectar un motor 3P a monofase pero, las pérdidas de potencia son del órden del 60% y más. Este tema fue tratado en el foro. Solo hay que buscarlo.

Saludos:


----------



## Davidgk (Oct 28, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> holaaa
> 1º- monofasica: 1 Vivo + a nueutro/ a tierra( son los mismo)
> 2º- bifasica- son solo 2 vivos no hay necesidad de tierra, hay muy pocos dispositivos con bifasica
> 3º- trifasica  -  triangulo: tres vivos conetados en triangulo
> -   estrella:  Tres vivos + 1 neutro



Eso es "Estrella - Triangulo" y asi arrancan los motores mas grandes trifasicos. 

Y esto es asi:

En tu casa encotras los tomacorriente comunes = Monofasicos

En un taller o industria quisas encontras unos de 3 o 4 orificios = Trifasico

Y los que llevan solo positivo (+) PERO 2 SON POSITIVOS Y CON 380 VOLTS!

Espero que sirva!


----------

